
CamelCase vs. underscore_case - ingve
http://denisbider.blogspot.com/2016/03/underscorecase-vs-camelcase.html
======
DrScump
The author keeps referring to camelCase but uses PascalCase in his examples.

------
swah
Meh - I prefer lisp-case and c_case readability wise...

